# 2004 Maxima SE Price



## TKO (Mar 17, 2003)

Traded my 98' Nissan 200SX SE to a brand new 2004 Maxima SE. I bought my radiant ember Maxima from Power Nissan of Irvine, California. Paid $27,237 out the door including the door mats and the trunk mat. It is 5 speed automatic with 18 inch wheel. No other package added. What do you think of the price?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Sounds like a great deal. How do you like it?


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

That's a great price. Just think, I could have already seen it.


----------



## TKO (Mar 17, 2003)

The interior has more space than my 97' Camry V6 XLE, but the ride/height is bit too high. As for the power, I can't tell how strong the engine is, but ask me next month after the break in period. I'm sure Maxima is faster and stronger than Maxima but how reliable the car is hard to tell now. My camry has more than 100,000 miles now and still start and runs like a brand new car. By the way, I did a lot of upgrade on my Camry (TRD body kit, TRD springs, Tokico struts, TRD exhaust, Brembo slotted/drilled rotors (4), TRD gas and radiator cap, 17 inch TRD wheels. K&N air filter, Razzi brake & gas pedal, gold and wood trim). I took my Maxima for a limo tint, ordered the rear spoiler from Nissan and will upgrade more in the coming months.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The 3.5 responds REALLY well to modifications.... 

should be able to get cams and a pulley immediately with other mods following.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

TKO said:


> *The interior has more space than my 97' Camry V6 XLE, but the ride/height is bit too high. As for the power, I can't tell how strong the engine is, but ask me next month after the break in period. I'm sure Maxima is faster and stronger than Maxima but how reliable the car is hard to tell now. My camry has more than 100,000 miles now and still start and runs like a brand new car. By the way, I did a lot of upgrade on my Camry (TRD body kit, TRD springs, Tokico struts, TRD exhaust, Brembo slotted/drilled rotors (4), TRD gas and radiator cap, 17 inch TRD wheels. K&N air filter, Razzi brake & gas pedal, gold and wood trim). I took my Maxima for a limo tint, ordered the rear spoiler from Nissan and will upgrade more in the coming months. *


You ordered a spoiler from Nissan? Will you install it over the Lip Spoiler than comes with the SE?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

all I can say is

PICS! 

Stillen apparently just released their front bumper for the 04 and their own grill and together they look pretty icky IMO. maybe it'll grow on me.

here's a pic


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

It is probably one of those"hurry up and get something on the market" sort of details. The rain gutter grill doesn`t do it for me.


----------



## playadave (Mar 3, 2004)

*My pricing on Max 04 SE*

Purchased 2004 Maxima SE, Auto, 18" wheels, floor mats, mud flaps. So base model with MSRP of around 18,500. Purchased for $24,000 + tax and license.
Had 61 miles on it.

No trade in nothing down.

David


----------



## Newcar (Mar 2, 2004)

Purchased 2004 Maxima SL, Auto, 17" wheels, floor mats & Guard. 
Bought for $26,200 + tax and license From Quirk Nissan, Massachusetts
Had 10 miles on it.

No trade in nothing down.


----------



## 04Maxima (Apr 6, 2004)

i bought a 2004 journey packaged maxima with sunroof in sept of 2003 for 35 Gs drive out paid an extra 2 Gs for navigation system and 1 G for sunroof does anyone know when the aftermarket parts are going to be available? besides the stillen kit though, i like the back and sides, but not the front drop me a note if you have a response thanks in advance


----------

